# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Vertical Leap - Jump Higher

## MAD13

Whats up guys...

I was doing a Vertical Jump Program a few months ago, but i had to stop because i was too busy with school...Now i have more time to workout...
*
Height:* 6'2
*Weight:* 200
B*ody type:* Muscular/Cut
*Objective:* 5 inches in 6 weeks

I'll do this 3 times a week during 6 weeks then i'll switch to pylo exercises...

*Squat:* 5x5
*Leg press:* 5x5
*Calf press:* 5x5
*Ham Curl:* 5x5
*Dead lift:* 5x5

I plan on using Winstrol + Trenbolone Acetate to help me with my gains...I know that there is risks for my natural test, but *its a risk im willing to take...*

For the formers athletes, do you think that these two steroids will influence my jump a lot? Because i know a coach and he told me that i will get great results...But if you know a better steroid that gives athletes great results, let me know...

And feel free to comment about my little strength program...

Thanks

----------


## tcarn01

winnys good. have you ever taking tren or test?

----------


## green22

being an ex college B-baller I would say winny. tren has the potential to make you gain weight and trust me that will kill you. 5 pounds or so wont be that bad but get 10-15 more lbs and you will suffer. Also bump those reps up for calves 10-15, 5 reps isnt enough, also Id do weights and plyos both. pick one for say monday then the other on thurs. but stay away from any drug that will cause weight gain ex..test.

----------


## seriousmass

decent strength program. I'd definitely throw more calf exercises in there. Not only should you utilize the calf press, but standing calf raises, and sitting calf raises. 

Regarding the AAS.... well winny can really dry your joints out. which has the potential to hammer your plyometrics training. 

when are you planning on beginning the cycle?? during the strength component or during the plyo??

also... i wouldn't do tren ...

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Regarding the AAS.... *well winny can really dry your joints out. which has the potential to hammer your plyometrics training.* 
> 
> 
> *also... i wouldn't do tren*...



Nice advice. 

Don't know why winstrol is parroted for athletes considering how awful it is on most peoples joints. Oh yeah I do know why.... Ben Johnson tested positive for it. Even though I'm not so sure he took it. Heard he used furazabol, considering it would be extremely foolish to take a drug that is so long detectible such as winstrol, especially in a sport that is so heavily tested as track and field... Along with the fact, that if you test positive in track you are banned for 2 years... Next offense , Banned for life. I'm sure his trainers & chemist advisor were smarter than that.

Of course you can increase your explosive power with any aas out there. 

But Why take the main aas for joint pain, along with the other one that destroys your endurance. Not very good picks imo.

----------


## seriousmass

> Nice advice. 
> 
> Of course you can increase your explosive power with any aas out there.



*Thanks*.

Original poster, I think you should honestly avoid steroids for now. Where do you play basketball? (Div)..? 

Rather then doing that stack you should just do plyometrics training naturally. You'll be shocked to see how much your vertical can increase through a proper regiment. But I have to point out a couple of things: your goal is completely unrealistic. gaining 5 inches in 6 weeks will not happen. (and will definitely not happen if you throw winny & tren into the equation). Plyometrics training should take 4 months (16 weeks). I've already provided you with a foundation for the training in your previous thread.. 

No one has even mentioned the fact that you're planning on doing tren for your first cycle, and that's completely absurd. tren = terrible cough / flu like symptoms, potential insomnia, etc. It has some harsh side-affects, and is a very strong steroid . Also, I have no clue how you're planning on doing essentially cardio training while on tren, it'd be hell for you.

----------


## increase_vertical

Guys you can also try plyometric training.When doing a plyometric training you should see to it that you have a strong tendons and joints because you are adding a lot of stress on them and if ever they are weak you are risking yourself to injury which will may cause delays in seeing improvements. When you are in weight training you should focus on lifting weights that are 85% of your max rep, and quality of exercise and focus on speed.The faster you're able to lift the weight the more stress you put on the muscle and the stronger they will become.

----------

